# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Υπερβολικός ζήλος για τη φωλιά;

## vagg

Παιδια καλημέρα σας το αρσενικό ζεμπρακι μου ενω εχει κανει μια τελεια φωλια ξεκινησε να ξεπουπουλιαζεται εδωσα κ αλλο υλικο μονο γ αυτο το λογο....τι κανω?

----------


## jk21

δωσε και λιγο βαμβακι .Ισως θελει καποιο μαλακο υλικο για το τελειωμα

----------


## vagg

Οκ θα δοκιμασω....με τα πουπουλα ομως τι θα γινει σε ποσο καιρο θα βγουν?

----------


## Efthimis98

Άφησε γυμνά κομμάτια στο φτέρωμα του θηλυκού; Ή απλά αναστατώθηκε το φτέρωμα;
Δώσε βαμβάκι όπως είπε ο Δημήτρης, λογικά ψάχνουν μαλακό υλικό για να στρώσουν το κέντρο της φωλιάς που θα τοποθετηθούν τα αυγά και μελλοντικά οι νεοσσοί. 

Εμένα μου γεννάται άλλο ερώτημα, γιατί αναπαράγονται τώρα; Είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο ή εξωτερικό;

----------


## vagg

Αφησε γυμνο το δικο του στηθος (για τ αρσενικο μιλαω).Τα εχω σε εσωτερικο χωρο με βαθμους 12-15 βαθμους,αλλα δεν τα εχω βαλει για αναπαραγωγη απλα για να κουρνιαζουν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο δεν χρειάζονται φωλιά για να κουρνιάσουν. Μία χαρά θα είναι και στο κλαρί. Απλά τώρα είναι πολύ πιθανό να έρθουν και αυγουλάκια. Αν ήταν έξω το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να μη γεννούσαν απλά να κούρνιαζαν αφού οι συνθήκες δεν θα ήταν ευνοϊκές. Προσπάθησε να τους δίνεις λαχανικά και χορταρικά και αυγό και όλα θα στρώσουν. Σε λίγες εβδομάδες το πολύ θα έχει καλυφθεί εάν δε συνεχίσει να βγάζει πούπουλα για τη φωλιά.

----------


## vagg

Ωραια ωραια λοιπον ξεκινησα και εβαλα μπροκολο το οποιο το τσακιζουν κ λιγο αυγουλακι...γιατι λες υπαρχει πιθανοτητα αναπαραγωγης τετοιο καιρο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Για κάποιο λόγο τα ζεμπράκια λατρεύουν το μπρόκολο. Και ο Μόρτης σαν να έχει να φάει μέρες κάνει όταν του βάζω μπρόκολο και αυτή την περίοδο τρώει αρκετές μέρες την εβδομάδα. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως θα συμπεριφερθούν, όταν βάζουμε φωλιά πολλές φορές ξυπνάει το ένστικτο τους για αναπαραγωγή. Σε όλα τα είδη πουλιών και ειδικά σε αυτό το είδος που τα πουλιά αναπαράγονται σαν... κότες.

----------


## vagg

Λες να εκανα λαθος που εβαλα φωλια δηλαδη?

----------


## Efthimis98

Απλά εγώ δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο γιατί μπορεί να έχει τέτοιες συνέπειες.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όπως είπε και ο Ευθύμης, τη φωλιά τη βάζουμε μόνο όταν είναι η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής, ειδικά στα ζεμπράκια που είναι πολύ επιρρεπή στις γέννες. Εγώ που έχω τα πουλάκια στο μπαλκόνι δεν τους έχω βάλει φωλιά για να κοιμούνται. Απλά κοιμούνται κοντά το ένα στο άλλο για να ζεσταίνονται περισσότερο. Τη φωλίτσα θα τη βάζεις όταν είναι η κατάλληλη εποχή, γύρω στο Μάρτιο!  :Happy:

----------


## vagg

Λες να εκανα λαθος που εβαλα φωλια δηλαδη?

----------


## vagg

Οκ οκ παιδια ευχαριστω αρα τις αφαιρω....

----------

